# Doubts about my wife's affair



## bharatshah1941 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello,

I am not sure but seems that my wife has affair. I tried to check emails, phone calls but couldn't trace it.

We are newly married couple with lot of problems understanding each other. She takes few classes and the professor invited us for lunch few days ago.

He is married and we all watch the movie Love Actually. The movie was really nice but shocked to see few Sex & Nudity scenes.
"Contains moderate verbal and visual sexual references throughout the duration of the film, occasionally complemented by nudity. There are a few scenes depicting a couple of porn stars uncomfortably filming simulated sex scenes (including a brief oral sex scene, and a humping scene). They are naked throughout these scenes however only breasts are visible. All sex acts are simulated and nothing graphic is ever depicted. Also contains a love scene which features a couple making out on a bed (only breasts are shown)."

What happens if my wife had sex because she forced me to have sex with me and started taking pills suddenly.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

bharatshah1941 Sounds like you're pretty shook up right now. You need to elaborate more about your situation not enough information so that the good people here to help you. Sounds like you think your wife is either having an affair what with her professor or someone else, don't know..?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

bharatshah1941 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure but seems that my wife has affair. I tried to check emails, phone calls but couldn't trace it.
> 
> ...


Umm what?

You and your wife sat and watched Love Actually, which is a brilliant and funny film, and because there were some scenes that included a couple of very nice breasts you think she's having an affair?

You'll need to put more details here or no one will take this seriously. There aren't even any very light pink flags here let alone red ones that the TAM "she's cheating" chorus could jump up to.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Professor here. Let me get this straight. Your wife's professor invited you to lunch and you watched a movie together with explicit nude and sexual scenes. Did you go to his house? You said that he is married. 

This behavior is not acceptable in the academia. Report this activity to the Department Head of her major area. Send a copy to the Dean of the College. This calls for disciplinary action against this professor. 

This professor may be trolling for a swinging lifestyle with you and your wife. These scums needs to be removed from our educational system.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

What kind of professor invites a student and her husband to watch a movie at lunch? That sounds so crazy. I'm with Roselyn. Something creepy is going on. 

I think your wife must have feelings for him. Why would she agree to that? Maybe nothing has happened, but I wouldn't be surprised if she had a crush on him. Does she talk about him? What does she say?

I would report this to the school. I don't expect them to do anything, but at least they would have a record of it and it could help establish a pattern.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Roselyn said:


> Professor here. Let me get this straight. Your wife's professor invited you to lunch and you watched a movie together with explicit nude and sexual scenes. Did you go to his house? You said that he is married.


It isn't exactly explicit nude and sex scenes. 

It is a Christmas comedy and there is one plot where a couple are lighting stand ins for soft core porn. The scenes are amusing as they are having the everyday smalltalk office conversations that people have while they are going through the actions of filming sex but with the studio lighting guy popping in with his exposure meter. They both like each other be he is too shy to ask her out on a date. 

This is not titillating sex scenes they are very funny and I have no problem watching this with my teenage daughter.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Which country are you in?


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Bharat Shah is an Indian name. My guess is he is posting from India.
Bharat,I am Indian too, so if you need another perspective, let me know.

1941? Are you 74 years old??


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Hmmmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Love Actually is a funny movie with a stellar cast, and it's hardly explicitly sexual. It's one of my favorite Christmas movies. 

I don't know why you and your wife were watching this movie with the Professor and his wife, but it's not a sexual movie. If you think your wife is having an affair, there must be some other reason you think so.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

nirvana said:


> 1941? Are you 74 years old??




If so, the professor must be pushing 100!! :rofl:


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

I think OP is one and done. This post reads as incoherent rambling paranoia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

